
A Proposal for the World’s Dumbest Smart Pointer (2014) - vmorgulis
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2014/n4282
======
makecheck
Is this not a good application of std::weak_ptr<>?

Typically if you're observing a value, you also want safety against dangling
references. If the owner destroys the object, your copy of the pointer should
be cleared out so that you can't accidentally look at the original.

